# Size and Seminaries



## Covenant Joel (Oct 10, 2005)

This is especially directed at those who either are at seminary or have been to seminary, but others with information are welcome too.

How much do you feel size affects the quality of your seminary education? In other words, if you went to WTS PA, were the classes too big to really get any sort of mentoring?

Would you recommend going to a smaller, perhaps less "big name" (WTS, RTS) seminary in favor of something smaller where you might get more mentoring on a personal level from professors? 

Does anyone know about a size comparison between the main Reformed seminaries, such as WTS, RTS (Jackson, Orlando, Charlotte), GPTS, Knox, Mid-America?

Thanks,
Joel


----------

